# finishing southern yellow pine (pitch pine)



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2004)

I have recently just purchased some southern yellow pine to make some window boards. I wanted parana pine but was informed that there is a shortage of it in the country but was recomended southern yellow pine. When it arrived i realised it is what I know as pitch pine. The window boards are for a barn conversion which has got all oak doors and i wanted to finish the pine in a light oak colour. Is there any way i can treat the pitch pine to stop it going the usual orange colour. 

Many thanks


----------

